# 5 + 3 days pregnant loss of symptoms very worried, advice needed please UPDATE



## Wendy K

Hi,

I'm 5 weeks + 3 days pregnant after FET. 16/5/08 HCG 306.1 19/5/08 HCG 1171.0 . I'm on 40mg clexane, 0.75 Aspirin, 25mg prednisolone, 6mg ( 3x2mg ) estrogen, 400mg progesterone pessaries twice a day.
I been taking pred with breakfast, but have been suffering with heartburn since tuesday pm. DH got me Gaviston and GP prescribed enteric pred Thursday.
I had very bad abdominal pains on Friday night, for just a couple of minutes and was unable to stand at one point, but no bleeding. I had more pains friday night but not as bad. I do get low abdominal pains at varying times ,my breasts and armpits are sore, but breasts are varying, I would love morning sickess and lots of weeing but not got this 

By Saturday pm heartburn had stopped and feel less fatigued. Going out of my mind that embies/embie no longer growing. I 'phoned emergency doc on NHS direct who said heartburn gone because enteric pred helping, but I feel different in myself.
I'm terrified that I'm no longer pregnant having just had BFP on 4th attempt after 6 long yrs. 6 week scan due on 4th June but I don't think I can wait that long. I am taking the uncoated pred again now in hope that heartburn will return, thinking of having more HCG blood tests to check levels. My clinic doesn't do same day blood results   And it's a bank holiday 
Basically I'm going out of my mind with worry. I would be grateful for any advice or reassurance.

Can I go to an EPU, does my GP have to refer me? (I am near Maidstone, Kent) (I think my GP would think I am being silly and not refer me, as her reaction is not normally sympathetic and when I told her I was pregnant, her advice was not to get my hopes too high as a lot can go wrong, and I have a lot of hurdles to overcome and just hope I can make it to my first midwife appt on 18th June )

Sorry for bombarding you, but I can't stop thinking about this and getting myself in a state, and I have convinced myself they have died 
Thanks for listening and any advice you can give me.

Babydust to you

Wendy k    My precious Mork and Mindy


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I know it's really hard when you want this baby so much, but there isn't a lot that you can do at the moment.  Usually with most EPU's, you have to have an appointment and this is often for a few days time.  Don't worry about not having any morning sickness yet, it's usually around 6 or 7 weeks when this starts.

Let me know if you need anything else,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Wendy K

Hi Emilycaitlin,

Sorry for the delay in saying thankyou  , I have been trying to keep away from FF as everytime I come on I read a horror story  

Thanks for replying to me, even though I knew really that no one could help,  I was feeling desperate, when you finally get pregnant the anxiety really starts!  And seems to never end 

I had my scan yesterday and they saw 2 heartbeats inside one gestational sac they both have fetal poles, so they said I am expecting identical twins 
I am so happy, but terrified at the same time  

I am taking Aspirin/Prednisolone and clexane, and keep hearing differing reports about when you wean them off and I am very worried about this, as some people stay on the Heparin until 30 weeks, so it makes you wonder why some suggest stopping it at 12 weeks, as I have read that the Placenta only takes over at week 13, I don't want to Jeopardise anything, but consultants can be very closed off to this..... 

They are monitoring my BP as the nurse said it was a bit higher than she would like (I have a family history of high BP), do I need to do anything different for a twin pregnancy?

Anyway thank you so much again, and I wanted to say how sorry I am for your recent loss , I really hope you get your BFP soon 

Love

Wendy K


----------



## Wendy K

My symptoms really dropped again yesterday, ickyness gone, I had been getting a watering mouth in the evenings, it all stopped yesterday, breasts much less tender, and for the first time in a week or so no getting up last night for a 3am wee ,  I had ben getting slightly left side ab pains yesterday and this am but they have subsided   it has totally freaked me out, so I am going for a scan tomorrow morning, I am praying that they are still alright   

This is so much harder and stressful/worrying, than I ever imagined, I hate how worried I feel 

Wish me luck   

Wendy K


----------

